# Vintage Burberry Trench worth the price?



## jenlain (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wondering your thoughts on price of the vintage Burberry trench being auctioned. Keep in mind that I live in a small city where I could not reasonably expect to find a comparable garment in my local thrift shop. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Handsome but significantly overpriced, I'd say.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree that while the coat certainly appears to be in good condition, based on a review of the photographs, a starting bid of $199 for a 30, plus year old coat (even a Burberry) is way over priced. Keep shopping, you can do better!


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Way too high!!!*



jenlain said:


> Just wondering your thoughts on price of the vintage Burberry trench being auctioned. Keep in mind that I live in a small city where I could not reasonably expect to find a comparable garment in my local thrift shop. Appreciate your advice.


Be patient and you will find a better deal than this on Ebay. At the very least for this high a price, the coat ought to be in impeccable condition and it is not.

Have you tried retail items on sale? Start with STP(Sierra Trading Post) and use this AAAC forum to find more deals. You might not get a new Burberrys for $199, but I think you will do better than this particular deal. Be patient and a better deal will appear.


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

Too expensive, I bought a Brand New Brooks trench for half that.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

*burberry raincoat*

Buy the coat , what would a new cotton Burberry raincoat coat cost?The lining alone cost $200.00 dollars.
You may or may not find a coat at this price later. I would spend up to $250 dollars for a used Burberry raincoat on Ebay in good condition.
Presently I have two Burberry raincoats and all I get is compliments. the coat will last for many years. There are few if any raincoats that wil match a Burberry trench raincoat , after all the Queen of England wears one !
Good luck on your biding.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

One thing I've learned, If you want it and can afford it-BUY IT. 

I saw a beautiful suit several years ago and wanted to purchase it but I'd thought I should wait for a sale. Guess what-It was gone before a sale and that was it. All I know was that it was a DB Canali light grey suit with a hint of beige. 

I feel absolutely sorry know and have been looking for one since.

Don't pass it up.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

One thing to consider is that no one wants to be seen in a brand new trench coat, so the seller has done half your work for you in breaking it in. Bear in mind that a 100% cotton Burberry with the all-wool lining retails for well over a grand (I think it is around $1250 now). Yes, you can almost certainly get a Brooks Brothers (or many other brands) trench for much less (I paid $75 for a NWT cotton/poly), but it's not a Burberry (for whatever that's worth). I've had an all-cotton Burb for over 20 years and it's almost completely worn out, yet I continue to wear it, and as worn as it is, I wouldn't take $200 for it.


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

The prices of used authentic Burberry DB trench coats has been climbing and this one appears to be in very good condition. The 100% cotton shell coats cost more and usually have wool lining in the arms holes as well. They sell new for about $300 more than the basic coat with the cotton/poly shell. IMO the basic coat is more functional as the wool-lined armholes get pretty warm unless it's really cold out. A replacement value on this coat would be around $1,100 or more.

That being said, there are always plenty of DB Burberry trench coats on ebay and maybe the prices are lower during the summer months. These coats should last a lifetime but you may have to occassionally replace the D-rings and the leather buckles. The buttons on mine sometimes come undone so be sure to have them resewn if needed. 

Figure out the price range for similar coats in excellent condition with the wool collar, 100% cotton, etc. and then decide. BTW, most auctions selling the 100% cotton don't realize they are the "premium" model. When I called the local Burberry store, they said very few people wanted that model. The less expensive cotton/poly trench was far more popular.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Now that Burberry has virtually abandoned 100% coats, finds like this will likely be considered more valuable. The price seems high, but then you almost never see 100% cotton coats for sale _with_ all the right features.


----------

